
Design of the Heroku Status Site - aaronbrethorst
http://blog.heroku.com/archives/2012/8/6/design_of_the_status_site/
======
chrisacky
I've actually previously bookmarked their site status as being an example of a
good transparent "status" page.

Here are a few others that I like. (Incidentally, AWS page isn't on the list.
I'm a massive advocate of AWS, but they flat out lie for most of their
incidents. <http://status.aws.amazon.com/> )

\------------- _Good Examples_ \---------------

CloudFlare - <https://www.cloudflare.com/system-status>

Desk/Assistly - <http://www.desk.com/trust>

ZenDesk - <http://www.zendesk.com/support/system-status>

37Signals - <http://status.37signals.com/>

Heroku - <https://status.heroku.com/> (In case you skipped the article)

-

If you want a public status page, a company called Nimsoft, (I have no
affiliation with them), provide status pages as a service.

They produce pages like this one : <http://status.automattic.com/>

\-------------------------------------------------

Also, if anyone is interested in how Heroku did the cool connect lines between
events on the timeline, and then the actual description, there is a working
proof of concept here.

<http://jsfiddle.net/Xe3uL/33/>

------
captn3m0
For someone interested in the backend, twilio opensourced their status page.
It runs using Google App Engine, so it can be comfortably running away from
your own architecture.

Demo: <http://status.twilio.com/>

Project Site: <http://www.stashboard.org/>

Source: <http://www.github.com/twilio/stashboard>

\----

The already mentioned nimsoft seems to be a highly used service. It is
currently used by twitter, google, wikipedia, mozilla, amazon, apple mobileme.

------
bradsmithinc
This is a beautiful page, however I wish they would have spent the time,
energy and money improving their reliability. I would be happier with a plain
text status page, and a service that can survice a partial amazon outage.

